# Rabbit fur back quiver for sale



## Badddwithabow (Aug 9, 2010)

Got this quiver about 9 months ago. Love it i just hunt more than anything and have went to the dawgware type quiver. I replace the foam in the bottom with the bottom of a 2 liter bottle for protection. No noise from it at all. the buckle strap makes it easy to put on and take off.

75tyd OBO.


----------



## baldfish (Aug 9, 2010)

This mean your breaking up with Al33! He so loved you with that quiver on


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

LoL man whoever was on that last round pygmy and jpoole? should get a kick outta that... man i should keep it just for that memory lol.


----------



## Al33 (Aug 10, 2010)

baldfish said:


> This mean your breaking up with Al33! He so loved you with that quiver on





Badddwithabow said:


> LoL man whoever was on that last round pygmy and jpoole? should get a kick outta that... man i should keep it just for that memory lol.



It took a lot longer than I thought it would for that to pop up here, but of course we all can count on Ol Charlie to get-r-done. Heck, I expected Brandon to put something in his original post about it and I am sure he thought about it.

Something that soft and furry doesn't need to be on a REAL man's back so maybe you should address your thread to the ladies Brandon.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

LoL and i quote"As long as it ain't on my back i don't care"


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 10, 2010)

I think Bradon should start a new TV show called...

PIMP MY QUIVER.....


----------



## baldfish (Aug 10, 2010)

I think Al made Brandon's liver quiver


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL man you guys are in rare form tonight...i was terrified here it was dark in the woods of paulding county thought i heard banjos for a minute there. lol...


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 10, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> LOL man you guys are in rare form tonight...i was terrified here it was dark in the woods of paulding county thought i heard banjos for a minute there. lol...



Thank's Guy's....... 
I really needed a good laugh tonight..It's been a very long tough day at work today.....

But...does it come with a matching hat? 



I feel better already!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 10, 2010)

i wouldn't want the fur covered quiver on my back if i was hunting the same wma as rc!!!!!!!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

for you bubba i'll make a special trip to the flea market for a matchin hat lol.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 10, 2010)

longbowdave1 said:


> i wouldn't want the fur covered quiver on my back if i was hunting the same wma as rc!!!!!!!



That's right....Just go ahead and paint a target on your forehead too....


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 10, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> for you bubba i'll make a special trip to the flea market for a matchin hat lol.



One day....I hope we are all blessed to share a campfire togther...Man....What a time that will be....You guys are a hoot.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 10, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> for you bubba i'll make a special trip to the flea market for a matchin hat lol.



Sounds to me like it might come with a matching purse.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 10, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Sounds to me like it might come with a matching purse.



Nope.....matching fanny pack.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 10, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Nope.....matching fanny pack.....



I don't believe I'da told that.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 10, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> I don't believe I'da told that.



Sorry.....! .....dats .....enough....!
I admire those with the desire and skills to make these hand made items...lot's of hard work,time and sweat involved ..My hats off to them....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 10, 2010)

Excuse me for interfering in ya'lls little game.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Excuse me for interfering in ya'lls little game.



troublemaker.........


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Aug 10, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Excuse me for interfering in ya'lls little game.



Nah........It's all good....Sometimes .....My ole mind just falls out of gear....


----------



## Necedah (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Baddwithabow, someones looking for you.

View attachment deliverance.bmp


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 10, 2010)

Do I hear banjos????????


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

Bubbaforsure said:


> Nope.....matching fanny pack.....



I'll get ya a matching European shoulder bag lol man yea we will all have to get together some where...

Dang barry  always stirrin up the pot lol


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 10, 2010)

Been away reading about safety harnesses. Did I miss anything?


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

barry i just bought the HSS ultra lite at the bukarama and its the cats meow... it sure was hard to spend 100 when you ain't fallin lol...


----------



## gurn (Aug 10, 2010)

How much fir it??
Does it have pockets inside for my eyeliner and compact mirror??


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

lol gurnie nooooo pockets but i will put a mirror and loop on it for your brush so you can keep that purdy hair tangle free in the woods

and i dunno if your really interested or not lol... i ain't gotta clue with the way this thread is goin


----------



## baldfish (Aug 10, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> lol gurnie nooooo pockets but i will put a mirror and loop on it for your brush so you can keep that purdy hair tangle free in the woods
> 
> and i dunno if your really interested or not lol... i ain't gotta clue with the way this thread is goin



Sorry to mess up your thread




















NOT


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 10, 2010)

All you'd do is tape a tail to it and shoot it gurnie... Hadda guy in camp with us once that brought a coonskin cap. I think I wound up shootin it three times.

He got huffy once and a bud of mine reminded him to "Instead of bein ticked off cuz he's shootin ya fur hat.....be glad ya head aint in it when he does that."

No on to business. seriously.. yall walkin around with that on ya back?? In public??


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Brandon, not saying it's not a nice quiver, but ever given any thought to cutting out the bottom, turning it inside out, and selling it as a hand warmer?
Might could make two out of it.


----------



## Badddwithabow (Aug 10, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> Hey Brandon, not saying it's not a nice quiver, but ever given any thought to cutting out the bottom, turning it inside out, and selling it as a hand warmer?
> Might could make two out of it.



naw i ain't but shoot that might be just what i do with it.... If i do you want 1 just send me your addy again and i'll hook you up....

naaa lance not in public i tend to only wear it in the woods... that way no one sees me lol... well until AL sneaks up behind you


----------



## LanceColeman (Aug 10, 2010)

I think I would make some winter underwear out of that quiver. I bet you could sell that for more cash too!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 11, 2010)

Badddwithabow said:


> naw i ain't but shoot that might be just what i do with it.... If i do you want 1 just send me your addy again and i'll hook you up....
> 
> naaa lance not in public i tend to only wear it in the woods... that way no one sees me lol... well until AL sneaks up behind you



Why not just give that soft furry thing to Al33.
It's the very least you could do for a man who lives alone with a man-doll dressed in overalls that he named Bubba.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 11, 2010)

Al is a bit too macho to let on he really wants it. But if you were to leave it over at his house, he'd probably have his snuggie lined with it in no time.


----------



## gurn (Aug 11, 2010)

Ok no kidding. I will have my wife look at it tomorrow
If she likes it, and the price is right, it might be heddin ta Yankee land.

Although I do like Lances Idee. I could fill it with expanding foam and tape a treerat tail on it. Kinda like shootin a 3D rabbit or big fat Michigan Treerat.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 11, 2010)

See Brandon, I didn't think we would have any trouble selling it for you. You go Gurnie.


----------



## gurn (Aug 12, 2010)

And on another note: I think I shoud be banned from the Treerat contest this year. Due to the ease of hitting huge grounghog sized rats that look like they been cheating and taking streoids.
Maybe there should be a asterist next to my name form my previous years win in the record book. Kinda like that cheater Barry Bonds. Not fair to the real hunters like, Cut em into Chris, RC the hogs nightmare, and ah bunch more I couldnt hold a candle to.


----------



## gurn (Aug 12, 2010)

Barry Duggan said:


> See Brandon, I didn't think we would have any trouble selling it for you. You go Gurnie.



At least he didnt say "You Go Girl ! "
Barry..... always the thought full respectful comutator.


----------

